

Smartphone-Controlled Paper Airplane Has Raised Over $500k On Kickstarter - aram
http://www.businessinsider.com/smartphone-controlled-paper-airplane-2013-12#ixzz2mtD5Kzuq
Website:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.poweruptoys.com&#x2F;pages&#x2F;app-toys<p>Kickstarter campaign page:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;393053146&#x2F;powerup-30-smartphone-controlled-paper-airplane<p>Disclaimer: I&#x27;m not affiliated with the project in any way.
======
aram
Website:

[http://www.poweruptoys.com/pages/app-
toys](http://www.poweruptoys.com/pages/app-toys)

Kickstarter campaign page:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/393053146/powerup-30-sma...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/393053146/powerup-30-smartphone-
controlled-paper-airplane)

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with the project in any way.

------
jgauchan
$500k in only 2 weeks with 47 days to go! This promises to be one of the most
successful projects on Kickstarter.

------
arikrak
How is a paper airplane going to withstand breezes to be able to fly outside?

------
fit2rule
I still don't understand why Plantraco isn't getting any love in this story:

[http://www.microflight.com/](http://www.microflight.com/)

You don't have to fund a startup to get some indoor flying happen.

So is this Kickstarter hype bubble?

